# OK HELL OF A TOPIC



## MR.ED (Jul 1, 2005)

HOTTEST LRM MODEL EVER


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

Raquel Maldonado and Raquel Estrada


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Brandy Dahl, Smokin' uffin:


----------



## MR.ED (Jul 1, 2005)

OK SORRY FORGOT THOSE TWO. HERE YOU GO.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Sep 23 2005, 03:47 PM~3873100
> *Raquel Maldonado and Raquel Estrada
> *


Hell Yeah ahnds fuckin down....Damn Bud I knew you were alright!!! :thumbsup: I don't think ths has been done before...good topic..


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

nikki zeno, brandy dahl, raquel maldonado


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.ED_@Sep 23 2005, 03:50 PM~3873123
> *OK SORRY FORGOT THOSE TWO. HERE YOU GO.
> *


get the pic from when she modeled with the Big Payback...


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

Can't complain about any of them :cheesy:


----------



## LoLAC82 (Sep 9, 2005)

Very nice topic.I cant seem to pick only one. I wish the wind would blow in No.3 though. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Sep 23 2005, 01:47 PM~3873100
> *Raquel Maldonado
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 23 2005, 03:09 PM~3873362
> *get the pic from when she modeled with the Big Payback...
> 
> 
> ...


is that hte lac from individuals....with gold everything :0


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

My Favorite:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

Raquel Maldonado ..................... :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Raquel Maldonado for sure! :thumbsup: But there is one that is hotter than her, but she's never modeled for LRM...Anita Vasquez!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

HERE YOU GO BRO!!!!!!!! YEAH AND IT IS "BRANDY DAHL"  

[attachmentid=287079]




> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 23 2005, 01:49 PM~3873116
> *Brandy Dahl, i think thats her name.Smokin' uffin:
> *


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

rachel sterling is my favorite!!! so fucken sexy!!!


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 23 2005, 05:40 PM~3873601
> *Raquel Maldonado for sure! :thumbsup: But there is one that is hotter than her, but she's never modeled for LRM...Anita Vasquez!
> *


YES MY MAN YOU ARE CORRECTA MUTHAFUCKIN MUNDO..


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

raquel m. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 23 2005, 09:03 PM~3875041
> *YES MY MAN YOU ARE CORRECTA MUTHAFUCKIN MUNDO..
> *


YEAH MAN SHE HOTT AS A MUG :tongue:


----------



## orange juiced (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Sep 23 2005, 01:47 PM~3873100
> *Raquel Maldonado and Raquel Estrada
> *


yes and remember letty martinez


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orange juiced_@Sep 23 2005, 09:05 PM~3875378
> *yes and remember letty martinez
> *


SURE DO REMEMBER LETTY... SHE WAS BAD ASS :thumbsup:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

come on lets go way back... anjenette


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Sep 23 2005, 08:56 PM~3874687
> *rachel sterling is my favorite!!! so fucken sexy!!!
> 
> 
> ...



fucken love her!


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Sep 23 2005, 11:08 PM~3875931
> *watcha you know about this :biggrin:
> *


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LoLAC82_@Sep 23 2005, 06:11 PM~3873378
> *Very nice topic.I cant seem to pick only one. I wish the wind would blow in No.3 though. :biggrin:
> *



IT DOES !!! on her website !


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

theres some hoes in this house


----------



## foshizzle (Mar 6, 2005)




----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 23 2005, 05:09 PM~3873362
> *get the pic from when she modeled with the Big Payback...
> 
> 
> ...


I love this caddy...and her


----------



## azlow4life (Jul 25, 2005)

How can you have this topic and not include DAZZA!!!!!
She is THE lowrider model of all time, Believe that shit!!!!
Other than her, Lucia Tovar from AZ is right up there.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.ED+Sep 23 2005, 03:45 PM~3873084-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very easily..you have to read the orignal question first..


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vegascutty_@Sep 23 2005, 04:08 PM~3873359
> *nikki zeno, brandy dahl, raquel maldonado
> *


Hell yeah u said it right!!! Those are my top three... :biggrin:


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Sep 23 2005, 10:24 PM~3875470
> *come on lets go way back... anjenette
> *


Thats true she was one of LRM first models...too bad back then they didnt show as much as they do now..


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vegascutty_@Sep 23 2005, 03:08 PM~3873359
> *nikki zeno, brandy dahl, raquel maldonado
> *


[attachmentid=287472]

DID YOU SAY NIKKI ZENO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

uhhh, I am thinking about the name Lopez...she didn't model for LRM tho :0


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

Raquel Maldonado. One of my favorites :biggrin:


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Sep 24 2005, 12:02 PM~3877175
> *[attachmentid=287472]
> 
> DID YOU SAY NIKKI ZENO!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Damn u were lucky!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Sep 23 2005, 02:47 PM~3873100
> *Raquel Maldonado and Raquel Estrada
> *



Funny. I went to Jr high and High School with Raquel Estrada. Victorville, Ca class of 1991. Damn I would have never imagined she turned out the way she did. LOL. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by foshizzle_@Sep 24 2005, 12:53 AM~3876229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

I like this look right here...........


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Brandy Dahl.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Sep 23 2005, 10:17 PM~3874481
> *HERE YOU GO BRO!!!!!!!! YEAH AND IT IS "BRANDY DAHL"
> 
> [attachmentid=287079]
> *


 I was at that photoi shoot  Damn she was fine. They shot that lincoln, Gabes old scool 64, a bomb from royal cruisers, and a honda from uso that I lifted.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

kitana baker:thumbsup:


----------



## ke miras (May 7, 2005)

Lets bring this topic back to the top. Who are the baddest models out today?


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

Didn't Kim Kardashian pose for a Mag? not sure if it was LRM though.


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orange juiced_@Sep 23 2005, 09:05 PM~3875378
> *yes and remember letty martinez
> *


LETTY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

Yvette Martinez :biggrin:


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

i wish Tomasa was still moodeling


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

Id fuck'em all :fool2: :sprint:


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Apr 26 2011, 09:17 AM~20422667
> *Didn't Kim Kardashian pose for a Mag? not sure if it was LRM though.
> *


No....it was for playboy! :wow:


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

x63


> _Originally posted by BUD_@Sep 23 2005, 01:47 PM~3873100
> *Raquel Maldonado and Raquel Estrada
> *


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Apr 26 2011, 04:27 PM~20425496
> *Yvette Martinez :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


BANGER RIGHT THERE HOMIES BANGER


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Apr 26 2011, 04:28 PM~20425503
> *i wish Tomasa was still moodeling
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 47 fleetmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

nicki zeno and VANESSA KAY :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

shid I want them all lol


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue Demon_@Sep 23 2005, 06:11 PM~3873372
> *Can't complain about any of them :cheesy:
> *


:no: but Im suprised to see most people got these girls names memorized :wow:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Bump


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

azlow4life said:


> How can you have this topic and not include DAZZA!!!!!
> She is THE lowrider model of all time, Believe that shit!!!!
> Other than her, Lucia Tovar from AZ is right up there.


i was sorta thinkin the same thing 
HArd to think only two of us thought about her since 05 LOL


----------



## Goku (Jun 12, 2011)

Y'ALL SOME FAT CIRCLE JERKING PHAGETTZ :roflmao:

:inout:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Ok!!!......the real question is which LRM model has or still does porn 
For instance the girl can't remember her name she modeled on sundance the yellow rag 63 by Anthony Fuentes came out in LRM she does porn now is there anyone else


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

brn2ridelo said:


> Ok!!!......the real question is which LRM model has or still does porn
> For instance the girl can't remember her name she modeled on sundance the yellow rag 63 by Anthony Fuentes came out in LRM she does porn now is there anyone else


. 

Yurizan Beltran was her name she was bad!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

phx rider said:


> .
> 
> Yurizan Beltran was her name she was bad!


http://www.xvideos.com/video760367/yurizan_swallows

any other LRM models do or did porn??


----------

